# What Should I Buy To Start Out In Logos?



## Reformed Thug Life (May 10, 2016)

I want datasets, commentaries, and language tools. I have never purchased from logos, so I am unsure of what package to get. Is there a way to just buy the datasets, software, and language tools, but add books and commentaries individually after that?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Walsh (May 10, 2016)

Reformed Thug Life said:


> What Should I Buy To Start Out In Logos?



What is your budget? PM me if you do not want to give it publically.

Ed


----------



## johnny (May 10, 2016)

Reformed Portfolio is a great package.

https://www.logos.com/product/43538/reformed-portfolio

All the Reformed Base packages are very good though, I am in my last six months of paying off Portfolio and its honestly been a bit of a burden on our small finances, and I think when its finally paid off we will hold a "paid off Logos" party with cake and invite some friends round to celebrate.


----------



## Reformed Thug Life (May 11, 2016)

1500 USD. It seems to me that many of the reformed packages simply remove the non reformed stuff, leaving you with less stuff than had you got the standard package.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew1344 (May 11, 2016)

Buy the best reformed package. they even have a payment plan. it is sweet


----------



## Matthew1344 (May 11, 2016)

The reformed package gives you more reformed stuff. things that the normal package wouldn't give you. Also, you keep yourself from paying for some trash that you would never read


----------



## py3ak (May 11, 2016)

You can use the "compare" tool to see what you'll get in one package over another. Every package likely includes some things you will not use (e.g., Reformed: Leithart), and leaves out some things you would. I originally went with a Standard package because it had more of the commentaries I was interested in being able to use.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 11, 2016)

Where are you a student? They have discounts for some schools. I got 50% off as a student of RTS.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (May 25, 2016)

I am jealous. I received no discount at all from my school.


----------

